# Mouse Problem



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

So my roommate freaked out the other night because she thought she saw a mouse. I set traps and the mouse ate all the peanut butter on the trap. I bought some other traps and I am thinking about putting the mice I catch into my leaky 30 gallon and using them as food for my piranha. I know that there are many topics already out there about feeding mice. However I haven't found anything about feeding them 'wild' mice. Would it be okay to feed them the 'wild' mice? If I end up catching a bunch and they breed, then I can feed them the babies.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Look up all the diseases mice carry.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Thats what I was curious about. The other thing is though, in the piranhas natural habitat they would be eating disease infested things and such.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

but your talkin thousands of piranhas where if one dies it doesnt matter cause he'll just get eatin


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

For the hassle of housing, feeding, & how many & often they'd eat em. Not even worth the time. Mice are cheap. Mouse piss stinks.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> For the hassle of housing, feeding, & how many & often they'd eat em. Not even worth the time. Mice are cheap. Mouse piss stinks.


Exactly. You would be overrun if you tried to breed them. And you would be putting urine soaked mice in your tank.... Talk about an ammonia source.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just wouldnt bother. Just stick to fish fillets and such. I wouldnt waste my time with mice it will just make a mess of your water and through off your parameters.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

It was just an idea. Was looking for a realtivly cheap food source. I wouldn't have to buy food or bedding. I have a guinea pig who doesn't eat all his food. and I would have shredded paper for bedding.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I wish everybody'd just forget the mice and forget the goldfish.
Feed 'em what's good for 'em.

These repeated "_Can I feed my piranhas mice/goldfish_" B.S. is like asking on a car forum: _"Can I put sugar in my gastank?"_

_"What if I just put a LITTLE sugar in my gastank?"
"How 'bout corn syrup... is that okay?"_

C'mon people...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha are actually quite cheap fish to feed. I spend about $7 a month in fillets and probly $15 in pellets. $22 a month is not that bad I figure.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Wait a minute... how 'bout if I raise the sugarcane myself... _THEN CAN I PUT SOME IN MY GASTANK?_


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nightcrawlers are cheap & even free part of the year if your not lazy. As for mice fouling your water. Idk bout that there isn't much blood & juices to foul your water if the piranha are big enough to eat them in the first place. & just like any other food any leftovers should be removed quickly.so I'm lost on your fouling water idea. & as far as goldfish goes if you want to feed them or anything else than do it. The goldfish BS is just that BS. I like many others & basically everyone 10-15 years ago have fed goldfish & piranha grow just as good on feeders as anything else. The first 10 years or so in this hobby I fed almost exclusively feeders(nightcrawlers also). Everyone says show proof the grow fine off feeders, fuk that show me proof it stunts their growth. If your feeding a variety of food feeders shouldn't matter. Shrimp has the same BS as goldfish & yet many members advise feeding shrimp(as do I).the sugar in has tank isn't even close to being the same. If I feed feeders my fish aren't gonna slow down n die within days.you can't run any car on sugar but I can run my fish on feeders everyday. I've talked to several people that have fed exclusively feeders & minnows to rbp that have lived 10+ years.a lady here had a rbp for 15years before the ice storm cut power here a couple years ago & it died as a result of the power outage & not from feeders. If you don't wanna feed feeders that's your choice & I respect that but don't talk like feeders are gonna make your fish die in weeks or even months or stunt your fish because its bullshit.my macs get fed feeders once a week are they stunted NO(I've got just as good growth as anyone else if not better)are they in poor health NO, does coloration pay the price?NO! Mine have awesome coloration just as good as any other diet. Variety is key. Feed what you want but feed as many different things as you can. The healthiest person in the world is gonna show & feel the effects of eating only one thing & one thing only.feeding only one thing even if its the best pellets is just as bad as feeding only feeders.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pics of said roomate?

What? You all wanted to say it!


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Pics of said roomate?
> 
> What? You all wanted to say it!


Nope, Sorry. Nice try though. LOL.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

just stick with pellets and white fish lol


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/190519-free-food-for-your-piranhas/

read it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I wouldn't consider the mice in you house to be wild. Now if you caught them in a field then maybe I'd call them wild, but depending on where you live they could simply be mice that have lived in homes all their lives. Plus they are disease carrying rodents. I understanding where you're thinking was coming from, but in reality I find that Piranhas are pretty stinking cheap to feed. Heck a couple fillets can last a long time if you store it properly after purchase.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Just reseal the 30g and get some marble crayfish growing in there, resealing is easy and your p's will love the crays so much better.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, Bruner said it nicely above....and I've fed mine a few mice. I use hoppers which I get from the local pet store and cost about $1.30. Not often, but maybe once a month. The only thing I would worry about is the diseases that may come with catching "wild" mice. If you wanna breed mice, maybe just go get a couple breeders and start there...see what happens. If anything, you can sell the unwanted pinkies to a local pet store if they start breeding uncontrollably! (maybe even get some store credit for your P's). Well, I'm kinda interested in which route you go with....so let us know!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Breeding your own mice as a food source for fish would be much more expensive and time-consuming than buying fish and shrimp at the grocery store -- the start up cost alone plus the monthly cost of food, bedding, etc. would be pretty high, not to mention the time you'd spend cleaning cages, feeding, filling water bottles, separating litters -- they also stink. I used to breed mice for reptiles, definitely not worth it unless you have lots of mouths to feed and most pet shops will not buy your extra mice from you.

Feeding house mice that you catch yourself to any fish or reptile would not be a smart thing to do -- you have no idea what they've been eating and what kinds of toxins and poisons are in their systems and as mentioned, no idea what kind of diseases they are carrying.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Abshere said:


> Pics of said roomate?
> 
> What? You all wanted to say it!


Nope, Sorry. Nice try though. LOL.
[/quote]

If ya don't want opinions, don't as for 'em.
Pretty simple fella...


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Pics of said roomate?
> 
> What? You all wanted to say it!


Nope, Sorry. Nice try though. LOL.
[/quote]

If ya don't want opinions, don't as for 'em.
Pretty simple fella...








[/quote]

I think that you are confused here.....I never did ask for an opinion. FYI


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, well... you got one anyway.
Aren't you the lucky f*cker.


----------



## PiranhaMike661 (Jul 9, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Breeding your own mice as a food source for fish would be much more expensive and time-consuming than buying fish and shrimp at the grocery store -- the start up cost alone plus the monthly cost of food, bedding, etc. would be pretty high, not to mention the time you'd spend cleaning cages, feeding, filling water bottles, separating litters -- they also stink. I used to breed mice for reptiles, definitely not worth it unless you have lots of mouths to feed and most pet shops will not buy your extra mice from you.
> 
> Feeding house mice that you catch yourself to any fish or reptile would not be a smart thing to do -- you have no idea what they've been eating and what kinds of toxins and poisons are in their systems and as mentioned, no idea what kind of diseases they are carrying.


Yeah, I've never actually bred them myself, but I can imagine it would be alotta work.


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your sig says you have a 10g with convicts... Breed them and use them if anything...

Also how would you kill the mouse that your feeding?


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

Yup. They just finally laid eggs in there. I am hoping that they grow sorta fast.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They will lay eggs in a mud puddle filled with acid. Lol.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

This thread sucks


----------



## Abshere (Nov 18, 2010)

YOU SUCK!!!! HAHA

So my convicts ate the eggs before they hatched. So now I completly cleaned their tank and rearranged some things. I have a breeding net basket thingy that I am going to transfer the eggs into this time.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

get mad.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> Nightcrawlers are cheap & even free part of the year if your not lazy. As for mice fouling your water. Idk bout that there isn't much blood & juices to foul your water if the piranha are big enough to eat them in the first place. & just like any other food any leftovers should be removed quickly.so I'm lost on your fouling water idea. & as far as goldfish goes if you want to feed them or anything else than do it. The goldfish BS is just that BS. I like many others & basically everyone 10-15 years ago have fed goldfish & piranha grow just as good on feeders as anything else. The first 10 years or so in this hobby I fed almost exclusively feeders(nightcrawlers also). Everyone says show proof the grow fine off feeders, fuk that show me proof it stunts their growth. If your feeding a variety of food feeders shouldn't matter. Shrimp has the same BS as goldfish & yet many members advise feeding shrimp(as do I).the sugar in has tank isn't even close to being the same. If I feed feeders my fish aren't gonna slow down n die within days.you can't run any car on sugar but I can run my fish on feeders everyday. I've talked to several people that have fed exclusively feeders & minnows to rbp that have lived 10+ years.a lady here had a rbp for 15years before the ice storm cut power here a couple years ago & it died as a result of the power outage & not from feeders. If you don't wanna feed feeders that's your choice & I respect that but don't talk like feeders are gonna make your fish die in weeks or even months or stunt your fish because its bullshit.my macs get fed feeders once a week are they stunted NO(I've got just as good growth as anyone else if not better)are they in poor health NO, does coloration pay the price?NO! Mine have awesome coloration just as good as any other diet. Variety is key. Feed what you want but feed as many different things as you can. The healthiest person in the world is gonna show & feel the effects of eating only one thing & one thing only.feeding only one thing even if its the best pellets is just as bad as feeding only feeders.


Its not about not being able to use feeders and the Goldfish BS is not BS.

Feeding Piranha's feeders definitely works and there is no doubt about that.
However its important to understand that live food introduces the element of "risk", as its virtually impossible to safeguard against any kind of contamination 100%, at least not for your average hobbyist.
Parasites, disease, physiological incompatibility as a food source etc.
So the question many predatory fish keepers have to ask themselves, is feeding live food to your animals worth the potential risk? To some it is, to others its not, its a personal choice that is neither right or wrong.

Goldfish however are another story, and IMO no conscientious aquarists should feed their fish Goldfish or any other Carp.
And the reason is one word: Thiaminase
All carp fish produce the enzyme Thiaminase which breaks down Thiamin aka Vitamin B1.
This is a bad thing, and a predatory fish or reptile, that would feed exclusively or heavily on Carp fish would eventually start developing a degenerative brain disorder due to Vitamin B1 deficiency, as the Thiaminase in the carp they consume gets out the body and start breaking down the Vitamin B1.
Granted, feeding live goldfish now and then will not kill the P's
But why feed your pets something that is inherently bad for them?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Dude should have realized that mentioning any type of "feeders" is taboo on this site


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> get mad.


You good and mad?
How does it make you feel?
Like you're alive, right?

And since you're still alive, and not in the box just yet...
Why don't you tell me your theory so we can go get these guys!

Movie quoted?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd stay away from 'em.Very very very messy!


----------

